# Gleiche Preference Page für mehrere Preferences



## SegFault (11. Jan 2010)

GEht sowas? Ich habe in dem Projekt einstellungen die sich sehr ähneln. Dafür würde ich gerne die Preference Pages nehmen. Im Detail sind es Tabellenspalten die ich ausblenden kann. Aktuell mach ich das über einen Dialog. Die Frage ist einfach nur. Wie kann ich Preference Pages wiederverwenden. Ich bräuchte in den Preferences eine art Baumstruktur mit Wurzel "Tabellenspalten" und darunter Blätter für jede Tabelle in der ich Tabellenspalten ausblenden könnte. z.B. Nutzer, Kunde, ...., Aufträge etc. 
Jetzt möchte ich je nach gewählten Preference mein PreferencePage initialisieren und anzeigen und unter diesen Knoten dann die einstellungen speichern. Diese Werte sind halt rein dynamisch, daher müsste ich wohl irgendwie erkennen welche Preference im Preference Dialog ausgewählt wurde und dazu die Page initialisieren, ich weiss nichtmal wirklich ob dies geht. Ansonsten müsste ich mir da was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jan 2010)

Was spricht gegen einfache Vererbung bzgw. Komposition?


----------



## SegFault (12. Jan 2010)

So wollte ich es auch machen, bis ich gemerkt habe das es ziemlich umständlich für den nutzer ist, die geplanten Einstellungen in den Preference pages unter zu bringen.


----------

